# KARL KIEFER?



## zanes_antiques (Apr 3, 2010)

We are currently digging a hole and the first whole find is a KARL KIEFER / PAT. NOV. 25, 1913. Any info?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Zane,

 Never heard of this one. Maybe that's a good thing. Can'ya stick a photo up?

 I did find a listing: "KIEFER (KARL) MACHINE COMPANY

 Karl Kiefer Machine Co. (Cincinnati, Ohio). There is a Leader in Everything - Standing Out in its Field with Spectacular Splendor of Quality and Performance. Cincinnati: The Company, 1939.
 (This Item is available at the Cincinnati Historical Society Library)

 Karl Kiefer Machine Co. (Cincinnati, Ohio). Jar and Bottle Washing Machines. Cincinnati: The Company, 1910s-1920s.
 (This Item is available at the Cincinnati Historical Society Library)

 Karl Kiefer Machine Co. (Cincinnati, Ohio). Pressure Filling Machines. Cincinnati: The Company, 1910s-1920s.
 (This Item is available at the Cincinnati Historical Society Library)" From.

 He seems to be a dead guy "Karl	16 Apr 1931, Cincinnati, Hamilton	Birth: 28 Jul 1868, Worms, Germany Age: 62 years 8 months 19 days Male- Married Address: 920 Lexington Ave Occupation: Manufacturer Cemetery: Cremetory Spouse: Adele W. Kieger Parents: S. Kiefer, Babette Rheinsteim"From.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 5, 2010)

I assume this is a lid you've dug?  Redbook 1395 - Karl Kiefer Pat. Nov. 25 1913, embossing on the lid only.  The jar I have has a Hazel Atlas mark on the base.  It has a rather unique clamp - actually 2 clamps.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a photo of the lid - I'm not sure the embossing shows up real well - Tammy


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Tammy,

 That's a great jar. Is it a pint? Do they have Red Book numbers and letters? Ole Karl was a bottlin kinda guy. I really enjoyed lookin round your site.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 9, 2010)

Redbook number 1395.  This one is just a little guy - about a quarter pint.  Glad you liked the site - was hoping you had a Zep for sale!  -Tammy


----------

